# Just Pay N It Back



## justallan

Since joining this site I've learned a bit, earned a bit, traded a bit and made some friends. So to show my appreciation towards you all I'm going to give away a box of wood.
Granted, I still lick windows and eat crayons, so the best I could come up with for a contest was "GUESS MY SAVINGS ACCOUNT".
The game starts now and ends on 12-24-14, one minute before Christmas.
This game is for anyone who is a member and has done an introduction prior to 12-18-14, let's say noon.
Every member gets one guess and the closest guess WITHOUT GOING OVER is the winner.
I have a receipt from the bank that I'll post a pic of on or after Christmas.
LET THE GUESSING BEGIN!









And here's what's going to show up in someone's mail.

























I hope you all have a Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tclem

19.83


----------



## TimR

Very cool Allan! 
$34.56

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool of you to do this Allan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## khobson

Kudos to you Allan.......$43.19

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## guylaizure

$46.72


----------



## Mike1950

48.52


----------



## Blueglass

56.00


----------



## Karl_99

$53.87


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

22.34


----------



## rob3232

36.75


----------



## cabomhn

$37.50! Cool contest!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

$23.62


----------



## Schroedc

42.30


----------



## barry richardson

$38.00


----------



## Kevin

I have a huge grin on my face Allan and it's worth a lot more than in that bowl. It's stuff like this that makes me proud to be a member here.

I won't participate but all I will say is that @Tclem I'm sorry but you aren't going to win no way now how. You've obviously never had to scrape and scratch to buy some vittles because I have and that's quite a bit more that a Jefferson. Hell the smokes are worth nearly that these days. 

Thanks Allan

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

$61.73 Neat thought. Thanks Allan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

I'm gonna have to go with one dollar, Mr. Barker...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sprung

$49.79

Neat idea, Allan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I thought it was one dollar and seventy five cents but I have a bad memory Mr. Dickerson.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I have a huge grin on my face Allan and it's worth a lot more than in that bowl. It's stuff like this that makes me proud to be a member here.
> 
> I won't participate but all I will say is that @Tclem I'm sorry but you aren't going to win no way now how. You've obviously never had to scrape and scratch to buy some vittles because I have and that's quite a bit more that a Jefferson. Hell the smokes are worth nearly that these days.
> 
> Thanks Allan


 Especially in NY 16 bucks a pack- Yikes..... Used to buy and Ounce and a half of po... Hold it I can't say that...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## daugher12

62.32


----------



## Mike1950

I will add To what @Kevin said above- Good on ya Allan. We used to do more of these and they are fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Drgam

63.11


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> I have a huge grin on my face Allan and it's worth a lot more than in that bowl. It's stuff like this that makes me proud to be a member here.
> 
> I won't participate but all I will say is that @Tclem I'm sorry but you aren't going to win no way now how. You've obviously never had to scrape and scratch to buy some vittles because I have and that's quite a bit more that a Jefferson. Hell the smokes are worth nearly that these days.
> 
> Thanks Allan


I was all excited about winning and now you have crushed my hopes. Wahhhhhhhh wahhhhhhh. What it is I use up my pennies before I get that much lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Used to buy and Ounce and a half of po



Dang Mike po tatoes are expensive up North!!!!!!!!

I'm not going to guess, others would get much better use out of this wood than I would. Very cool contest Allan, you're a dam good man for doing this! TA

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA

$34.73


----------



## Mike Jones

69


----------



## eaglea1

38.40


----------



## gman2431

47.78 and 6.45 for the smokes out the door. 

Do I win the smokes to?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

I think you nailed the price on the smokes. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Final Strut

42.76


----------



## ironman123

Great gesture Allan. Good luck to someone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Great contest! Thanks! I'm in at 40.07$

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

$51.13


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

$28.23

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

I can't stand not guessing at it but I'm not in the running. If by slim chance I were closest the winner would be whoever is next closest. If this ain't cool Allan let me and I gladly delete my guess. Well first give me approval if it's okay i will take a guess that don't count - but you may not like this idea let me know. I could always PM my guess to you but if you go that route you have to sit on my guess cuz I don't wanna know the amount until everyone else finds out. But I gotta make a guess it's killing me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## bluedot

$27.20


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> I can't stand not guessing at it but I'm not in the running. If by slim chance I were closest the winner would be whoever is next closest. If this ain't cool Allan let me and I gladly delete my guess. Well first give me approval if it's okay i will take a guess that don't count - but you may not like this idea let me know. I could always PM my guess to you but if you go that route you have to sit on my guess cuz I don't wanna know the amount until everyone else finds out. But I gotta make a guess it's killing me!


POOR Kevin. His lot is so hard!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## BarbS

This is Fun Allan, thanks for doing it! $31.99.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mrfish55

$56.27


----------



## SENC

$72.09. If win, please ship to Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> $72.09. If win, please ship to Kevin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Darnit Henry you keep this up I'll have to stop talking bad about you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

All right then. Allan hasn't said I couldn't take a guess so here goes:

At first I wanted to guess $77.77 because it looked like $80 to me with all those quarters showing. But then my inner voice told me to guess $59.59 so that's my guess.

$59.59 is my guess. But I'm not in the running nless Henry wins. This is just too much fun. First time I am pulling for Henry to win anything.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jetcn1

$ 63.29


----------



## justallan

I certainly have nothing against you playing, Kevin, and quite frankly don't understand why you shouldn't.
For anyone wondering, before I started this contest I went to the bank, turned in the change and got a receipt. I'll post a pic of it on Christmas or there about. If by chance anyone wants to go to the bank and try to get info from the gal who waited on me, get me her phone number while you're there. She made me think of the song "Night Moves" by Bob Segar.
Most of the boards were from the last trade/sale that I did and are all about 3/4" other than #114, which is about 2" maybe a bit less, I forget.
The box is already sealed and weighs 12-13 lbs.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## myingling

$20.00


----------



## Kevin

How much for the gal at the bank? We need a pic though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

They won't let me have my camera in the bank anymore!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Johnturner

Neat game!! $23.17

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu

$ zero you have used it all up for more smokes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## APBcustoms

55.55 I bet just because I said that it'll be 55.54


----------



## ripjack13

I'm hip to be square.....a dollar two ninetyeight...


Nice job allan. Good karma for you.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

Thanks for this very generous (and fun) offer Allan!

I'm going to shoot higher than the other folks -- reckon there could be in the region of $98.50 in that bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

I'll guess $77.77, @Kevin don't be sad when i win, never second guess yourself haha


----------



## southernclay

There's 20 100's in that box, that's a lot of cha ching in prison!

Assuming just the change, I'll go with $39.97

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai

81.47 $


----------



## kazuma78

65.67


----------



## steve bellinger

43.28 who knows but you.LOL


----------



## Kevin

steve bellinger said:


> who knows but you.LOL



The lady at the bank that handed him the receipt. Can't be that many banks in his area, nor that many ladies in that bank let's do some research . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan

Just my luck. I was just about to make my guess and reached in my pocket and found the danged receipt, CRAP! I suppose I'm disqualified.
AND if your going to the bank to do research you'd better count me in. If the ladies aren't searched right the first time, I'd certainly re-search them. LOL

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Now I have you over a barrel. All I have to do now is text your girlfriend about all this. So how much change exactly do you have? Nothing personal it's just business man you understand.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan

DANG-IT! I just spent $35.00 for a turtle cake, $60.00 on lobster, another $45.00 for shrimp, scallops and muscles, plus all the trimmings, and it's at her house!
You may just own yourself a box of wood Mister, Buddy ole pal, good friend.............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Now I have you over a barrel. All I have to do now is text your girlfriend about all this. So how much change exactly do you have? Nothing personal it's just business man you understand.



I'm betting she's wise to Allan's shenanigans... I'm just guessing that you telling her the story would cause less trouble than he'd get into on his own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lonewolf

48.89


----------



## michael dee

37.37


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> I'm betting she's wise to Allan's shenanigans... I'm just guessing that you telling her the story would cause less trouble than he'd get into on his own.



Sounds like you could teach a class on this (not from experience of course). How much is it going to cost us?


----------



## justallan

2 1/2 hours to go. Who's betting if I'll even be awake?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> 2 1/2 hours to go. Who's betting if I'll even be awake?



I'm sure you're actually awake now so what are we betting?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

$32.54


----------



## justallan

Heck, I may actually be awake. I still have to drive back out to the ranch yet.


----------



## outofthisworld

65.70


----------



## justallan

WOO-HOO! I made it to midnight.
Here's the pic of the receipt from the bank about an hour before this contest started. There was actually $145.94 plus two Canadian quarters.
I've gone back over the guesses and as far as I can see @duncsuss is the winner with a guess of $98.50. Please send me your address and I'll get this on the way Friday.
Thank you all for a bunch of fun and CONGRADULATIONS to the WINNER.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## steve bellinger

change my guess to 145.94.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss

Wow! 
Speechless ...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## cabomhn

Holy cow! I would have never have guessed, congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Very Cool! Who knew you had a mint there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thanks Allan for an entertaining and thoughtful way to share your FBE treats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Very cool giveaway Allan! Great gesture and extremely entertaining thread! Merry Christmas to you my friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Congrats Duncan! 

Allan this was one of the funnest contests we've had...very creative. Now get us a picture of Teller #1501 . . . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Now get us a picture of Teller #1501 . . . .



Agreed! Tell her we demanded proof of her existence as verification of your story and the exact amount.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

I'm just glad this went smoothly and to be a part of this forum.


----------



## duncsuss

justallan said:


> I'm just glad this went smoothly and to be a part of this forum.


You probably noticed, around here, the definition of _*"went smoothly"*_ sometimes gets stretched a bit 

Thanks again Allan. I was fairly certain there had to be at least $100 in there (based on how much my piggy bank usually cashes out for when it gets full, and your pile of coins being larger) but I was wary of the trap you set in the rules about guessing too high.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

When I turned it in I knew for sure there was more than $100 due to previous times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

@duncsuss, I messaged you a tracking number.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

I just checked the USPS tracking ... says that it's "out for delivery" ... getting antsy thinking about this arriving while I'm at work


----------



## justallan

Duncan, if the little lady isn't already used to you unwrapping a package, giggling and mumbling incoherently you might ought to warn her. Those are some pretty decent chunks of wood.
I'll bet this doesn't help a darn bit with you having to sit at work and wait all day, does it? LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss

justallan said:


> Duncan, if the little lady isn't already used to you unwrapping a package, giggling and mumbling incoherently you might ought to warn her. Those are some pretty decent chunks of wood.
> I'll bet this doesn't help a darn bit with you having to sit at work and wait all day, does it? LOL



LOL ... yes, she is used to my three-step-dance when a new box arrives ......  ...  ... not necessarily in that order

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss

... and I'm home, just opened up the box ...

Oh. My. God.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Definitely surprised by the amount of coin in there. We have a water cooler bottle with maybe 5" of change, thinking now it may be a lot more than I'd have guessed. We don't contribute much to it anymore, but has been safer than the market at times!


----------



## duncsuss

TimR said:


> Definitely surprised by the amount of coin in there. We have a water cooler bottle with maybe 5" of change, thinking now it may be a lot more than I'd have guessed. We don't contribute much to it anymore, but has been safer than the market at times!


Put one of your turned pieces up as a prize and we'll all guess how much is in there for you ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR

I kinda hate to figure out what's in the bottle yet, hoping to get closer to half full before even thinking about it. 
May have to do something with a turned piece though...I'll keep it in mind!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## khobson

khobson said:


> Kudos to you Allan.......$43.19



I could have sworn there was a 1 in front of that 4.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

